# φιλοφροσύνη και φιλοφρονήσεις



## nickel (Feb 28, 2015)

Μια γρήγορη ματιά σε δυο λέξεις που προκαλούν σύγχυση:

*φιλοφροσύνη* η (χωρίς πληθυντικό) 1. η φιλική διάθεση, η ευγενική και περιποιητική συμπεριφορά: _Μας δέχτηκε με εγκαρδιότητα και φιλοφροσύνη_. 2. *διεθνής φιλοφροσύνη* το σύνολο των κανόνων συμπεριφοράς που ρυθμίζουν τις διακρατικές σχέσεις. (ΛΝΕΓ)

*φιλοφρόνηση* η: έκφραση (συνήθ. λεκτική) συμπάθειας, επαίνου ή και κολακείας προς κπ.• κοπλιμέντο: _Αντάλλαξαν μεταξύ τους φιλοφρονήσεις. | Δε σου το λέω ως φιλοφρόνηση, το εννοώ!_ (ΛΚΝ)

Στα αγγλικά:

*φιλοφροσύνη* courtesy, affability, amiability
*διεθνής φιλοφροσύνη* comity of nations (και *διεθνής αβροφροσύνη*, βλ. παρακάτω)
The comity of nations (_comitas gentium_) is that body of rules which states observe towards one another from courtesy or mutual convenience, although they do not form part of international law.
http://thelawdictionary.org/comity-of-nations/
*φιλοφρόνηση* compliment, (πληθ.) kind words

Στα αγγλικά έχουμε τις εκφράσεις *they exchanged compliments* και *they exchanged courtesies*.

Στα ελληνικά θα δούμε συχνά τον πληθυντικό *φιλοφροσύνες*.

Μπροστά στο κοινό παριστάνουν τους αδυσώπητους αντιπάλους, αλλά όταν συναντώνται ιδιαιτέρως αλληλοπροσαγορεύονται με τα χαϊδευτικά τους, ανταλλάσσουν *φιλοφροσύνες*, συχνά στα... γαλλικά.
Με αμοιβαίες φιλοφροσύνες μεταξύ των Γ. Παπανδρέου και Ευ. Βενιζέλου ολοκληρώθηκε η τελετή παράδοσης στο ΠΑΣΟΚ.
Και άλλα πολλά παραδείγματα:

https://www.google.gr/search?q="φιλοφροσύνες"

Θεωρείτε ότι είναι λάθος ο πληθυντικός _φιλοφροσύνες_, ότι κακώς χρησιμοποιείται αντί για *φιλοφρονήσεις*; Ή είναι χρήσιμο να υπάρχουν οι *φιλοφροσύνες* για να αποδίδουν και το γενικότερο _courtesies_;


----------



## dominotheory (Feb 28, 2015)

Νομίζω πως όταν δυο άνθρωποι εκδηλώνουν, ο ένας στον άλλον, τη φιλική τους διάθεση (_φιλοφροσύνη_), δεν λέμε ότι την ανταλλάσουν (τη φιλική διάθεση), αλλά ότι ανταλλάσουν δείγματά της (της φιλικής διάθεσης), δηλαδή _φιλοφρονήσεις_.


----------



## cougr (Feb 28, 2015)

Όπως το αντιλαμβάνομαι εγώ, οι φιλοφροσύνες ως επί το πλείστον αναφέρονται σε συμπεριφορές και διαθέσεις, ενώ οι φιλοφρονήσεις εκφράζονται λεκτικά. Δλδ. _αμοιβαίες φιλοφροσύνες_ = _mutual courtesies_, _αμοιβαίες φιλοφρονήσεις _= _mutual pleasantries/compliments_.


----------



## Themis (Feb 28, 2015)

Συμφωνώ με τον Ντόμινο και με ξενίζει ο πληθυντικός "φιλοφροσύνες".


----------



## daeman (Feb 28, 2015)

Themis said:


> Συμφωνώ με τον Ντόμινο και με ξενίζει ο πληθυντικός "φιλοφροσύνες".



Συμφωνώ με τον Θέμη που συμφωνεί με τον Ντόμινο, κι όχι από φιλοφροσύνη ούτε σαν φιλοφρόνηση, αλλά επειδή έτσι λέει η φρόνηση. Οι _φιλοφρονήσεις_ είναι η έκφραση της φιλοφροσύνης, όχι οι φιλοφροσύνες. Όπως το φιλί είναι έκφραση φιλίας· και δεν ανταλλάσσουμε φιλίες, ανταλλάσσουμε φιλιά. Καλύτερα να συμβουλευόμαστε την κυρά Φρόνηση παρά την κυρά Φροσύνη.




nickel said:


> ...
> Μπροστά στο κοινό παριστάνουν τους αδυσώπητους αντιπάλους, αλλά όταν συναντώνται ιδιαιτέρως αλληλοπροσαγορεύονται με τα χαϊδευτικά τους, ανταλλάσσουν *φιλοφροσύνες*, συχνά στα... γαλλικά.
> ...



You may dispense with the pleasantries*, Commander. Those "φιλοφροσύνες," that is. I find their lack of appropriateness disturbing. They have failed us for the last time.









* χαριτωμενιές


----------



## nickel (Feb 28, 2015)

Συμφωνώ με τον Θέμη που συμφωνεί με τον Ντόμινο, κι όχι από φιλοφροσύνη ούτε σαν φιλοφρόνηση, αλλά επειδή έτσι λέει η φρόνηση. Οι _φιλοφρονήσεις_ είναι η έκφραση της φιλοφροσύνης, όχι οι φιλοφροσύνες. Όπως το φιλί είναι έκφραση φιλίας· και δεν ανταλλάσσουμε φιλίες, ανταλλάσσουμε φιλιά. Καλύτερα να συμβουλευόμαστε την κυρά Φρόνηση παρά την κυρά Φροσύνη.


----------



## cougr (Feb 28, 2015)

Μόλις άλλαξα γνώμη και έρχομαι να συμφωνήσω μαζί σας! :)


----------



## sarant (Feb 28, 2015)

Δεν είχα προσέξει τις φιλοφροσύνες. Θα τις διόρθωνα θαρρώ.


----------



## anansi (Mar 18, 2021)

Αναζητώντας την απόδοση του *comity (of nations) / comitas gentium*, που αναφέρεται στην αρχική ανάρτηση, βρήκα το νηματάκι αυτό. 
Απ' ό,τι βλέπω, μάλλον επικρατεί ο όρος *"διεθνής αβροφροσύνη"*, μεταξύ άλλων σε νομικά κείμενα της ΕΕ και σε επιστημονικά συγγράμματα.


----------

